# Maternity leave rights for surrogacy - coming into force April 2015



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hoorah! The Bill has been given Royal Assent and the government seems to be saying that the new maternity leave rights for parents through surrogacy will be coming into force in April 2015
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/landmark-children-and-families-act-2014-gains-royal-assent
Great news - won't be long.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Fantastic Natalie for all your hard work and campaigning! Parents on the same footing as birth and adoptive parents!!


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Fantastic news....now the UK government need to fix up and speed up the process for IPs who are unable to do surrogacy in the UK because of eligibility and waiting lists ,so opt to try overseas for the baby they dream of...only to face 16weeks of game playing to gain their baby whose father is British a passport! Babies gain their citizenship for this process in 24 hours and parents are sent notification of the process and updates.This tracking needs to be available for the passport process too,as no notification is available until your 16 weeks are up.This is totally unacceptable,especially when you are overseas and all you have is a constantly engaged phone number to contact and then when you finally get through you are told you will get some kind of notification through email in 72 hours that never arrives! The UK government are fully aware that at least one parent will have work commitments and will also be unable to fund this process if they are not working...so new families who have longed for a baby will have to separated until their baby's passport arrives.Their needs to be a campaign to change this process.I have personally  spoken to my local MP,but even he is facing a closed door. 
Is the government aware that parental order can not be done after 6months from birth and with this long wait time soon flies.If you are doing surrogacy overseas and feel as strongly about this ridiculous situation as me please contact me so that we can all try and change things and make our first few months into parenthood the stress free and joyful time it should be.x


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

We agree Tye. Do you want to give me a call?


----------

